# Got flood?



## Try'n Hard

Probably make a quick trip to Camden today to see how my dock did with the rising water. The whole thing floated up last year and I spent most of the summer getting it back down and resecuring. Hopefully it is holding tight about 5' down. Water is higher on the Alabama than its been in about 20 years.


----------



## Bodupp

A friend told me that all flood gates on both the Coosa and the Tallapoosa River dams are open. Where those two rivers meet is the beginning of the Alabama River. LOTS of water headed your way. I hope your damage is minimal.


----------



## jcoss15

Yellow is on the hoss too, its inching closer and closer to our place.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Tryn get you a pair of waders and we will go down to the south end and fish in the woods. 

Looks like the only shot were gonna have.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2

Man, that's a lot of water. Hope all of your property stays dry and intact Try'n and Jcoss. 

Alabama and Georgia got hit hard from this one. The Chattahoochee and Flint Rivers are both flooding into Seminole right now and the water is rising fast. Glad my property is high and dry. Eufaula is nearing record flood stage but is supposed to start dropping soon. With more rain forecasted, it could go right back up so hoping for the best. At least the bass fishing at Seminole will be on fire for a while with all those gates open :thumbup:


----------



## etrade92

I came through Montgomery early this morning and the water was higher than I have ever seen it. Scary stuff.


----------



## jcoss15

The rain coming Monday through Wednesday has me worried...


----------



## sparky

coosa is above flood stage here at its source in Rome ,gonna be awhile till it goes down,more rain forecasted


----------



## hjorgan

*South of Selma*

We are at 48.3 and rising. My cabin gets wet at 51. With the rain Mon and wed looks like a new floor for us.


----------



## JoeyWelch

That's not good. 

I hate to hear it. Where is your cabin?


----------



## hjorgan

Macs fish camp on the Alabama River.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Man ,I hope the flood spares ya'lls places. Living on the water myself, I know how much it sucks when you're watching your place get flooded.


----------



## Try'n Hard

The only concern for my place is the dock. Got here right at dark and it's about 7' under but hasn't floated up. If it had floated out of the holes I would have $2000 of scrap lumber on my hands. If you ever build a dock up here drive the pilings. Do not water jet them. To get on my lot, water will need to come up 8 more feet and my house is 8' above the lot. I'm so high I don't even have flood insurance. I'll post a few pics tomorrow. 
I will say a prayer for the rain to hold off and spare you guys any hardships!


----------



## hjorgan

*Ahhhhh crap....*

Looks wettish....


----------



## Try'n Hard

I seem to remember the guy at the millers ferry dam telling me that the prediction line only counts for water in the system. Not any possible additional rain. Sorry to say that graphic may get worse


----------



## FishWalton

Try'n Hard said:


> I seem to remember the guy at the millers ferry dam telling me that the prediction line only counts for water in the system. Not any possible additional rain. Sorry to say that graphic may get worse



Looking to the west on radar it sure doesn't look good here for later today.


----------



## skiff89_jr

This is a buddies house on the Choctawhatchee at HWY 2. Choctawhatchee is a wild beast right now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK

Iheard this morning it's supposed to crest at 50.5 Phil. With the amount of rain we're getting right now, it's hard to believe that tough. If you need my flatbed, let me know and i'll get it to you. I'm going to ride into the marina today (if they haven't closed the bridge, water was almost even last night) and I'll post a picture.


----------



## BananaTom

Barge sinks in Columbus, blocks water flow through dam.


COLUMBUS, Miss. (WTVA) -- One of two barges pinned against the Stennis Lock and Dam in Columbus has sunk.

U. S. Army Corps of Engineers officials tell WTVA News the barge went down around 6 o'clock this morning.

The barge is causing some problems with water flow through the dam.

Officials say they are limited by how much water they can now move through the dam.

The concern now is the rising water in the Columbus Lake, the headwaters for the Stennis Lock and Dam.

The lake normal level is 163 feet, but currently sits over 164.5 feet and is causing some flooding issues for areas around the lake.

That could increase because of continued rain fall in the area.

Rick Saucier says they are not sure when the barge can be moved because the current is too swift and too strong for them to boat into the area and access the situation.

He also says they have to wait out the current weather system.

He says the navigational channel is not affected but some boat captains have decided to tie up and wait for now.

- See more at: http://www.wtva.com/news/Barge_sink...er_flow_through_dam.html#sthash.JDNB5kDZ.dpuf


----------



## Try'n Hard

As far as I know we're ok. Dock is covered by about 8' of water, that's ok, just don't need it to float off like a raft! - Notice light fixture way out - it's about 9' from the dock to the bottom of the fixture! You can see it's still a long way to the cabin. I'm thankful but hope others will be spared also


----------



## orbiting headquarters

wow, that's no joke. Be safe my friend.


----------



## CatHunter

The Apalachicola is breaking records


----------



## skiff89_jr

Choctaw has rose a little since last night. Should crest in the next day...but more rain on the way.


----------



## FishWalton

Getting more rain here in DeFuniak than I thought we would. Had to make a run to Crestview for trailer bearing parts which was not bad. On way home everyone was driving 45 mph and sometimes slower. Couple of cars off in the ditch a few miles west of town.


----------



## jcoss15

This was our camp during hurricane Georges in 99', yellow river was at 23.5 ft that time. Yellow recently crest just over 14', We are already back under 11ft at Milligan now, so feeling better about not getting flooded out.


----------



## sureicanfish

Just got back from Macon GA and every river we crossed looked like angry chocolate milk! Gonna be a mess all over the SE.


----------



## Huntinman

I saw the alabama river higher than I have ever seen it today. More rain to come as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hjorgan

49.8 and holding below Selma on the Alabama. Fingers crossed, furniture up on blocks.


----------



## Bodupp

Good luck, guys.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Same here. Wishing all the best of luck.

If any of you need a hand, I'm off work until the 4th. Just let me know.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Looks like alabama River is highest it's been since April of 1992 and 49.58' is the 13th highest on record. Hope that's where it stops!


----------



## CatHunter

If you can launch your boat now is great catfishing.


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatHunter said:


> If you can launch your boat now is great catfishing.


Glen I guess your gonna have to come over here and show me how to catch em. I struck out yesterday. Come home last night with a big ole goose egg. 

I've had a hard time finding shad since the water has come up.


----------



## Try'n Hard

jlw1972 said:


> I've had a hard time finding shad since the water has come up.



They probably drowned!


----------



## hjorgan

Looks like we dodged the bullet at 49.8" yesterday.
I am thrilled!
On the brighter side, with the furniture up on concrete blocks cleaning the floor will be a breeze!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> They probably drowned!


I'm gonna look in all the squirrel nest next time I go...


----------



## JoeyWelch

hjorgan said:


> Looks like we dodged the bullet at 49.8" yesterday.
> I am thrilled!
> On the brighter side, with the furniture up on concrete blocks cleaning the floor will be a breeze!


Glad y'all made it.


----------



## CatHunter

jlw1972 said:


> Glen I guess your gonna have to come over here and show me how to catch em. I struck out yesterday. Come home last night with a big ole goose egg.
> 
> I've had a hard time finding shad since the water has come up.


The higher the water the further they push into the delta. Id start fishing way south.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Radar images are not looking good for you guys.


----------



## jcoss15

Yeah I'm worried again.


----------



## FishWalton

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah I'm worried again.



I'll bet you are! A bunch of roads over here were closed today in the river area and some creeks. A buddy decided to get out of here and head to central Fl so he could go fishing. lucky him!


----------



## Jason

jcoss15 said:


> Yeah I'm worried again.


Nahhhh purty soon, we can just set out bush hooks on the arm of the crane down at the bridge.....:001_huh:


----------



## fla_scout

Jason said:


> Nahhhh purty soon, we can just set out bush hooks on the arm of the crane down at the bridge.....:001_huh:


And they just said on the news that the DEP or EPA or whoever it is said there was no hazardous materials or fluid leaked into the river!

Have they lost their minds?


----------



## lastcast

How's everyone on the rivers doing? Wishing the best!


----------



## skiff89_jr

fla_scout said:


> And they just said on the news that the DEP or EPA or whoever it is said there was no hazardous materials or fluid leaked into the river!
> 
> 
> 
> Have they lost their minds?



The govt said it, it must be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Pretty much the same image. Glad that's not my cabin! I'm getting off easy


----------



## lastcast

That's alot of water!


----------



## CatHunter

Apalachicola is super flooded but they are still catching cats.
I love flood waters for catfishing


----------



## JoeyWelch

Alabama River at the Claiborne Gauge has passed the 4th highest on record. Closing in on 3rd.


----------



## CatHunter

The Jim Woodruff is at maximum capacity. The lake has surpassed the tops of the dam and all gates must remain open to try and contain the lake. The last storm that did this was Hurricane George


----------



## Realtor

went to Pace across Quintet Rd yesterday and the Escambia is HIGH!


----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## JoeyWelch




----------



## CatHunter

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 661625
> 
> 
> View attachment 661633


Wheres the damn dam?


----------



## JoeyWelch

CatHunter said:


> Wheres the damn dam?


That's something you don't see every year.


----------



## JoeyWelch

It looks like we can still get to the ramp. If you want to go fish it, I'll drive?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Jason at millers ferry told me all the dams are made for water to flow over so they don't have people screaming to close the one upstream to prevent flooding. They basically have no control and are glad they don't! I bet Isaac creek campground at the dam is ruined!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Try'n Hard said:


> Jason at millers ferry told me all the dams are made for water to flow over so they don't have people screaming to close the one upstream to prevent flooding. They basically have no control and are glad they don't! I bet Isaac creek campground at the dam is ruined!


Surely the gates are open on the dam though, Huh? Even though it's underwater?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Yeah - I think. Is Claiborne still rising?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Been the same since 11:00 last night.


----------



## CatHunter

jlw1972 said:


> It looks like we can still get to the ramp. If you want to go fish it, I'll drive?


I have a freezer full of vacuum sealed skipjack. I think I still have around 100-150 left


----------



## Try'n Hard

Dock emerged unscathed - very thankful


----------

